# blood pressure checks



## Jamiemrph485 (Nov 24, 2010)

are management wants to bill a 99211 for pt coming in for BP checks, I need to know what needs to be documented by nurse to be able to bill for this service?


----------



## kbarron (Nov 24, 2010)

My understanding of this code is that a face to face encounter needs to happen with the requirements of which ever guidelines you use. Keep in mind that this code may generate a copay that is due from the pt. I have pts who state that they did not see the MD why should they pay a copay...good luck


----------



## MMAYCOCK (Nov 25, 2010)

*Blood pressure checks*

Here is an example from the American Academy of Family Physicians coding education program:

A patient comes to the office for a blood-pressure check. If the visit was scheduled at the request of the physician, 99211 should be reported. If the visit was prompted by the patient, the use of 99211 depends on whether there are clinical indications for the visit. For example, 99211 should not be reported for the stable patient who decides to come in for a blood-pressure check while in the area, because the physician did not order the service and there were no clinical indications to validate the need for the visit. However, if the patient was experiencing problems (e.g., dizziness or headache) and the nurse took additional history, checked the patient's blood pressure and talked with the physician, 99211 would be appropriate since clinical indications prompted the intervention
It does need to be face to face, but not necessarily with a physician. 

Here is a link with more examples: 
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/481337_2

Melanie


----------



## Jamiemrph485 (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks so much!


----------

